# R. B. Kuiper Book Question



## bookslover (Jan 24, 2011)

Our adult Sunday School class is getting ready to tackle Kuiper's 1961 book _God-Centered Evangelism: A Presentation of the Scriptural Theology of Evangelism_.

Has anyone read this? What's your opinion?

(Interestingly, his book was published the same year as J. I. Packer's _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_.)


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, OK, then...


----------



## Prudence (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd gladly offer an opinion but until your post I didn't know of the book's existence. The title is interesting....what other kind of evangelism would really be evangelism? 

Folks must be tied up elsewhere. 

May God bless your Sunday School class.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jan 27, 2011)

I've read it. I imagine that everyone who has gone to a Reformed seminary post 1961/2 has read it during their training. I thought that it was a good book. I am not sure how well it would go over in Sabbath School room. Let us know how it goes! I would love to lead a book discussion on this!


----------

